# 1967 stingray



## schwinnguyinohio (Oct 30, 2018)

Picked this up last week in Grand Rapids , 67 with a kickback , will be on the look out for a better original seat .


----------



## stoney (Oct 30, 2018)

Nice bike, hopefully someone here can help you out with the seat. I believe it is a 1 year hard side seat.


----------



## Vintagedad (Oct 30, 2018)

Nice clean bike! I love those old slicks


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Oct 31, 2018)

Got lucky and found a seat , couple stains but no rips


----------



## ronlon (Nov 12, 2018)

Where can I find a rear fender like this one??


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 12, 2018)

ronlon said:


> Where can I find a rear fender like this one??




I just happen to have one , send private message if interested


----------

